# 1 ( )

## kompas_amur

,  !
    1  3,0 ( ) 
       1    (,   )

      .

    49346 .   49346 ,    45892,02 ,   3453,98 .

 ,   :

1.   



2.   



3.  (      62 )



      )))

!!!

----------


## minibuch

-    76,09.      (     )
    (         )   

   "  "  

    "  "    "

----------


## minibuch

:     / " "    ,     .... "  " -   ,        .           ...      -  ,

----------


## kompas_amur

,  ?




> / " "    ,     .... "  "


     ?

----------


## minibuch

62,01


 (  ,)-  -

----------


## minibuch

-

----------


## kompas_amur

:
1.   



2.   



3.  



4.  




 ?

----------


## minibuch

?

,       .

 :
        "  ...
     004,01

----------


## kompas_amur

*minibuch*, 

!   (  ,    )
  !    .
1.  (           .                "")  .

2.       (      )   ?   

3.      

4.     

5. .

6.        . 

  76        .          ?
7.  (   )  -  ...
  .

----------

76        .          ?
7.  (   )  -  ...
  .[/QUOTE

     ,   76 ,      .

----------


## kompas_amur

.    :
62  - 
76  - 
90  -   
004  - 
  - 
  -    

  ?

----------


## kompas_amur

,  . 


    217210,05 .  ,        ,     ,    , ,     ?

----------


## minibuch

--------   (   )

  :   :
  004,01
 90,01,1

 90,03
  90,02,1

----------


## minibuch

> 217210,05 .  ,        ,     ,    , ,     ?

----------


## kompas_amur

,    :      10000 .  50000   ,         1000 .      1?

----------


## kompas_amur

,  !    !    !            .     ?

----------


## minibuch

57,03 ..."  "-  62,01   

 ..       ,   ,  %,     % ...
          ,  ,-

----------


## minibuch

> ,   76 ,      .


 -    ,       ,..    ,   ""

----------


## kompas_amur

,  !        .   :

1.    .



2.  -   . 



3. 


  ,       55100           
    ,    ?

----------


## .

?    .

----------


## kompas_amur

-   .         .      :Frown: (

----------


## .

> -   .


      ?  ?  ?     ?

----------


## kompas_amur

1102 .   .    55100  ,        .   -   ,   ?

----------


## .

> .    55100  ,


   ?    ?      ,        .

----------


## kompas_amur

,   3000

----------


## .

?

----------


## minibuch

...   ,          ...    ,     "  ", , " "...     " "..       ...  ...(  )

   :
55100   3000
-1102   1102

----------


## minibuch

> ?


  ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kompas_amur

, !      ((

   :







,   ?      ?

----------


## minibuch

..  ..   ?

      ..90

----------


## kompas_amur

(   ).      ,       .      .    . 


  ?

----------


## minibuch

1  .

    :    ,   -    ?

  -     ? +   ?

----------


## kompas_amur

.      .    ,     57 +  .

----------


## minibuch

:


    (  )  55100,00    ....)
        1102,00

----------


## kompas_amur

,      ))              ?

----------


## minibuch

, ,    ...

----------


## kompas_amur

*minibuch*,    ,    .     .   ,     ,  !!

  .       ?   ?

----------


## ABell

.
    1  .   - .
        .

----------


## minibuch

> *minibuch*,    ,    .     .   ,     ,  !!
> 
>   .       ?   ?


    "  "
  ,  / .....   -  ..

----------


## minibuch

> *minibuch*,    ,    .


 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## kompas_amur

.        10000 .   62     .  1   " "    "  "   ?

----------


## minibuch

...


    30000,00  5000,00   35000,00 (   30000,00  0,00 )
  40000,00   10000,00

  :

 :
  -30000,00  


-40000,00  -10000,00

       004,01  62,01   ... 76,09   ....

    -       



..    ,,    ()

----------

-  ?

----------

-  ?    -.

----------


## ABell

> , !      ((
> 
> ,   ?      ?


       " ",     .

----------

> 1  .
> 
>     :    ,   -    ?
> 
>   -     ? +   ?


 !          ,      :  -   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2&goto=newpost

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

-

----------


## -36

!      .   (   )   18.3 ( -)       



  ()  
  ()

----------


## -36

,     ,     ,   004.1    "       ?

----------


## ABell

()

----------


## ABell

> ,     ,     ,   004.1    "       ?


     (. )     ().

----------


## -36

,        ?

----------


## -36

.            ?              ,       ()  ,     ,

----------


## -36

,     ((

----------


## sql

,    ,     :
     -     62 ,    76,                     62  76.       62 ,    ,        76.    76  -  .      ?

----------


## ABell

> ,        ?


 .

----------


## ABell

> ,     ((


  ...

----------


## ABell

> ,    ,     :
>      -     62 ,    76,                     62  76.       62 ,    ,        76.    76  -  .      ?


  .  . "" (76)    .

----------


## sql

> .  . "" (76)    .


76    ,        (62 ),    -.

----------


## ABell

62  -    .    ! (     !).

----------


## sql

, -15%, 1  8.3 . 3.0.
         ,    .    ( -    ,  ,      ,   ,   (         .),   ,          .  -    :
-   ,             ,    (+). 
     (   ),    .
 .

----------


## sql

76 .  -   76   /       
       62 - 90  
      76          .    ?    .

----------

.        1  8.3 ,   -15%.
1.  -    10 000 ,    100 . -,  900 . -.
        9 000 -    1000 -  .
2. (, , )   -        - 9 100,     - .  - 900 .
3.     -    - 9 100,  - 100.
 ,            - 10 000,  1 000,     -     -100.     .
  .

----------

?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## sql

> .    :
> 62  - 
> 76  - 
> 90  -   
> 004  - 
>   - 
>   -    
> 
>   ?


 ,        ,     ,           /?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Tanka71

.    .    \ .,   ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Tanka71

..   91.01.    ?

----------


## ABell

.    ,   91   .

----------


## Tanka71

,   .

----------


## Tanka71

,   .

----------

! , ,  .  ,          ,   , ,            "    ...".     : "    .    ....   "     ,    "  ..."     ,  100   , ?        ?

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

.

----------

